# Genesis 15:6 in Hebrew



## arapahoepark (Mar 7, 2015)

Found this article interesting. What are your thoughts?
Faith that Grows, Genesis 15v6 | Biblical Language Center


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 8, 2015)

arap said:


> Found this article interesting. What are your thoughts?
> Faith that Grows, Genesis 15v6 | Biblical Language Center



Max Roglund made the same argument in WTJ 70.2 (Fall 2008), pp. 239-244. The argument is rather severely overstated. Not enough research has been done on the _weqatal_ form to determine that it always has imperfective force. In fact, as even the author of the article quoted admits, the reckoning is not imperfective. One wonders how the non-imperfective reckoning could be commensurate with an imperfective believing. Paul, rather plainly, does not view justifying faith in this way. I will take Paul's view over Hebrew grammarians any day of the week.


----------



## KeithW (Mar 8, 2015)

greenbaggins said:


> Paul, rather plainly, does not view justifying faith in this way. I will take Paul's view over Hebrew grammarians any day of the week.


Agreed.

I don't know Hebrew or Greek but context needs to be considered when looking at Gen. 15:6. The context of verse 6 is verses 4 and 5, which contain a specific promise God is making to Abraham. While the inspired writings of Paul quoted Gen. 15:6 in Rom. 4:3, Paul did not stop there.



KJV said:


> And being not weak in faith, he considered not his own body now dead, when he was about an hundred years old, neither yet the deadness of Sara's womb: He staggered not at the promise of God through unbelief; but was strong in faith, giving glory to God; *And being fully persuaded that, what he had promised, he was able also to perform*. And therefore it was imputed to him for righteousness. (Rom. 4:19-22)



Rom. 4:21 "And being fully persuaded that, what he had promised, he was able also to perform" is the inspired commentary on what was meant in Gen. 15:6 by the word "believed". And _that_ type of faith was imputed as righteousness.


----------

